# DIRECTV Android App v2.2.0 - Issues and Discussion



## BubblePuppy

Drew2k said:


> The DIRECTV App for Android was bumped to version 2.2.0 on April 26, 2012 and includes the following new features:
> 
> 
> Now DIRECTV goes anywhere you go. Get instant access to hit entertainment from HBO®, Cinemax®, Starz®, and Encore®, plus the latest DIRECTV CINEMA movies and more, whenever and wherever you want-at home or on the go. Go to the "Watch on Phone" tab located on your home screen and select "Movies", "TV Shows" or "Networks" to start watching now.
> Discover the top shows and movies that people are currently talking about.


+1


----------



## samrs

Well that worked, sort of doubt I'll ever use it though.


----------



## willmw

Yep, it's there...and seems to work on my new Android phone. Finally some love for the Androiders among us.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

That's odd... I still see 2.1.1 as the latest version for both platforms.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

BubblePuppy said:


> The Directv app has been updated with "Watch On Phone" capability. It allows viewing of Directv Cinema, HBO, STARZ, SHOWTIME, ENCORE, and network shows on your smartphone.
> Available on Google Play.
> 
> Addendum: The sources are slim if you don't have subscriptions to the movie channels. Regular tv networks aren't available. Hopefully that availability is in the future.
> The app does have pause which will allow resuming viewing later on.





willmw said:


> Yep, it's there...and seems to work on my new Android phone. Finally some love for the Androiders among us.





Stuart Sweet said:


> That's odd... I still see 2.1.1 as the latest version for both platforms.


Got the notice for the update this morning on the Android tablet here....just checked - it's version 2.2.0...the app added the items in the OP.


----------



## Xsabresx

I would have had a ton of use for this 3 years ago. Since I work from home now I just have the actual channel on. For most people that have lives and actually leave the house, this could be kind of cool.


----------



## syphix

By "networks", it should be noted...this does NOT include CBS, ABC, Fox or NBC. Only the Audience Network.


----------



## dualsub2006

"syphix" said:


> By "networks", it should be noted...this does NOT include CBS, ABC, Fox or NBC. Only the Audience Network.


It also includes HBO, Cinemax, Starz and something else if you subscribe to those channels.


----------



## syphix

dualsub2006 said:


> It also includes HBO, Cinemax, Starz and something else if you subscribe to those channels.


Correct, and BubblePuppy's post states that...but may lead some (myself) to believe that his inclusion of the word "networks" implies the four major broadcast networks.


----------



## Steveknj

Will have to pull this down to my tablet tonight


----------



## mrdobolina

Got it on my Samsung Galaxy S2! Haven't used it yet, but it's nice that they are finally thinking about Android.


----------



## HDSC

This is a wonderful addition by Directv, especially by moving forward on the Android front. Maybe one day they will include the networks. And some live news feeds would be even more fantastic especially if mobile. 

Thank You Directv!


----------



## bobnielsen

I installed the update to my Nook Color (running CM9/ICS), but when I try to play a video it says, "Unfortunately, DIRECTV has stopped".

Edit: It does play on my Bravo smartphone.


----------



## HDinVT

bobnielsen said:


> I installed the update to my Nook Color (running CM9/ICS), but when I try to play a video it says, "Unfortunately, DIRECTV has stopped".


Same with my HP Touchpad on CM9. It does work on my Droid-X, but the VzW 3G network in my area is not enough for it to be watchable. Probably better on WiFi.


----------



## stlmike

Just checked for updates on my iPhone. Nothing new


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

BubblePuppy said:


> It's not available for iphone yet.
> 
> http://m.engadget.com/default/artic...-movie-streaming/&category=classic&postPage=1


Which is a great sign imho as it shows DIRECTV is starting to give the Android line a little more attention than before! 

Now we just need to get the nomad app and/or live streaming rolled out to Android...


----------



## INfield420

Just tried it out on my Samsung Galaxy and it worked great yeah for the Android love!


----------



## valestij

Sorry, but this was pretty worthless. If you don't subscribe to any premium channels all you get is the Audience network. Can they add something useful like live steaming? The IPad app is 100 times better, but I love my Android tablet too much to get an IPad.


----------



## Drew2k

I started an Issues thread for the Android version and added a few issues already.

On my Nexus I was able to use watch content with no problem, but on my Xoom tablet I just got an error. Would definitely rather watch on my tablet ...


----------



## RACJ2

I noticed the "Watch On Phone" option, after the app updated on my Android phone last night. The picture quality is quite good over the wifi at the hotel I'm at. Hopefully they will add more content, since I don't subscribe to any premiums. I can only watch the ones listed for the Audience network.


----------



## lincolnnellie

Finally! Over 50% of the phone market share and finally seeing some love.


----------



## Drew2k

BubblePuppy said:


> Starting a issues thread for this app is a good idea. However, and not to come across too condescending, the app description explicitly states "Watch On Phone", not on "Android Mobile Device". I'm sure the word "phone is used for a reason, it's only for Android phones. The fact that this feature doesn't work on tablets is not a issue.
> I suggest changing the issue thread title to include "phones only" or some such indicator.
> Perhaps tablet use will be another update once phone use bugs get ironed out, then a tablet issues thread can be started.


Why should we limit discussion to phone usage only, when DIRECTV is not limiting installation of the upated app to only phones?

The compatibility check indicates the app is compatible with my Xoom tablet as well as others I previously used. If DIRECTV didn't want tablet owners to install it they could update the Google Play Store to prevent tablet installations. There are some issues with using it on tablets, and DIRECTV allows it to be used on tablets, so those issues should be reported.

By the way, here's what my Play store compatibility shows - with three tablets listed as compatible (the bottom Vizio is a 7" tablet):


----------



## Drew2k

BubblePuppy said:


> Hide SD Channels works as intended. A SD channel will be hidden only if there is a corresponding HD channel.


I know how it's supposed to work, but as I reported in the issues thread, it's not working. I see the SD and HD listing for the same channel.

Here's the screen capture from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus, in Browse by Date and Time, with Hide SD Channels selected.

It clearly shows WCBS SD and HD, WNBC SD and HD, WNYW SD and HD, but it should be hiding the SD channels. If I scroll through the listings it's not hiding ANY of the SD channels that have HD counterparts. (It's only working to hide SD channels in the "Browse by Channel" listing.)


----------



## Drew2k

BubblePuppy said:


> The Watch on Phone is the only feature of this app that is not intended to work on tablets yet.


DIRECTV should clarify that in the app description to eliminate ANY confusion. Other apps have done this by pointing out feature differences between devices and it woudl server DIRECTV's customers to do the same here.



> The emphasis is on Phone. But if you think a phone only feature not working on tablets is a issue then so be it. There are apps that have tablet only features that aren't intended to work on phones, I don't see that as a issue as I understand the intended uses.


I'm reporting based on the "release notes" as provided by DIRECTV in the app description. It does say "compatible with phones with 2.2 and above", but it also says it's compatible with my device. DIRECTV can take care of this with an enhanced description and/or provisioning the Google Play Store deployment to deny permission for tablet users to install the updated app.



> The show only HD Channel feature works just fine on my Galaxy SGII, and has worked on the other 3 Android phones I've used it on.


Cool. I'm sure it works just fine on many other phones and maybe other devices as well, but as we all know there are a lot of devices in the Android ecosystem. Now DIRECTV can try to identify why it's not working on the Galaxy Nexus and the Xoom, both Google Experience devices, when using Browse by Date and Time.


> I would like discussions in this thread limited to Android phone use.


If it can be installed, it can be used, and DIRECTV customers can contact DIRECTV about it. We should let the DIRECTV customers smart enough to visit DBSTalk discuss it here.


----------



## HDSC

This app is working just fine on my Samsung 10.1 wifi tab and my Droid Charge.

Thanks Directv!!!

:hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Working just fine on the ASUS Transformer tablet here (Android version 4.0.3 - aka Ice Cream Sandwich).

This app already gets plenty of use when traveling for scheduling, so this also increases the value to have it installed.


----------



## litzdog911

BubblePuppy said:


> That's good to know.
> Running ICS may be required to run this feature on tablets. That would make sense.


I don't think the Samsung Galaxy 10.1 tablet has ICS yet.

I'll have to try this on the wife's Galaxy 10.1.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

BubblePuppy said:


> That's good to know.
> Running ICS may be required to run this feature on tablets. That would make sense.


ehh not really. wouldn't make sense why 4.0 is req for tablets while it works on phones with 2.3...If it req 4.0 to work on tablets then it would req it for phones too...Now I could see it being restrictive on things like the kindlefire as it runs an OS thats very different than any other android as its missing a lot of the guts of it...

Also you have others noting running the CM9(ICS) on tablet didn't get it to work, while others said it did...

some conflicting, odd reports overall b/w the two things. having it run on a tablet should not be an issue at all given it works fine on the phone. so likely something just needs to be tweaked in next release to smooth the issues some are reporting on tablets...

Now that thats said:
I would LOVE to see an option to be able to filter by "free" and "$$" content to watch through the player...currently selecting movies and having to sift through all the paid content is a hassle right now...


----------



## HDSC

FYI: My Tablet "Samsung 10.1" is running Honeycomb 3.2 and my "Droid Charge" is running Gingerbread 2.3.6.

Edited to clarify software


----------



## Drew2k

For the tablet guys, when you say it "runs fine", are you including playing content via the "watch phone" menu option?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

HDSC said:


> FYI: My Tablet "Samsung 10.1" and my "Droid Charge" are both running Gingerbread.


okay now we are getting somewhere....I could see the CM9 causing an issue with the player as CM builds in the past have been known to cause some app's to be a little quirky...hence Netflix not working initially and them actually adding support for it later on...

So far ones that didn't work were running CM....except for Drew which I dont know if he was running stock/Rom/ or something else..

would be interesting to see if someone else running a pure stock Android GB can run it...


----------



## Drew2k

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> So far ones that didn't work were running CM....except for Drew which I dont know if he was running stock/Rom/ or something else..


My Samsung Nexus phone is running stock ICS (4.0.2) and is unlocked but not rooted, and plays video perfectly.

My Verizon Motorola Xoom with 4G/LTE upgrade is running stock Honeycomb (3.2.6) and is not unlocked and not rooted, but does not play video.


----------



## Drew2k

HDSC said:


> FYI: My Tablet "Samsung 10.1" and my "Droid Charge" are both running Gingerbread.


Are you sure your Samsung 10.1 tablet is running Gingerbread? Out of the box, the 10.1 is running Honeycomb, the tablet-optimized version of Android.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Drew2k said:


> Are you sure your Samsung 10.1 tablet is running Gingerbread? Out of the box, the 10.1 is running Honeycomb, the tablet-optimized version of Android.


yeah should be honeycomb actually there...interested in his response to that though...If hes loaded GB manually via a ROM then maybe something in Honeycomb borked the app, or thats how DIRECTV is limiting it from playing on tablets just excluding 3.1 devices from using the player, for whatever reason, maybe?....

If hes running stock 3.1 honeycomb then there are even more questions as to the possibilities of whats going on here...

some things could get answered if they rolled out that ICS update to your XOOM though soon...keep hearing that guy is supposed to get it any day and still never see it...If after ICS it works then its likely a 3.1 issue either via filtering on directv or something else...

OR someone with a Prime could load the 3.1 honeycomb OS it came with and see if that works with the video player still...if it does then its something completely else causing the issue and not related to ICS or 3.1...


----------



## Laxguy

Why are we discussing tablets in a phone thread?


----------



## Drew2k

DIRECTV only has one Android app and allows it to be installed on phones and tablets.


----------



## Drew2k

The DIRECTV App for Android was bumped to version 2.2.0 on April 26, 2012 and includes the following new features:


Now DIRECTV goes anywhere you go. Get instant access to hit entertainment from HBO®, Cinemax®, Starz®, and Encore®, plus the latest DIRECTV CINEMA movies and more, whenever and wherever you want-at home or on the go. Go to the "Watch on Phone" tab located on your home screen and select "Movies", "TV Shows" or "Networks" to start watching now.
Discover the top shows and movies that people are currently talking about.

Feel free to discuss how the app works on your phones and tablets.


----------



## Drew2k

BubblePuppy said:


> I did ask that this thread be restricted to phone discussions. I thought it was customary to respect the wishes of the thread starter. I also asked or suggested a separate tablet thread be started. Both requests have ignored. Pity that.
> Tablet discussion is irrelevant since the title of this thread indicates that the subject is A: the new phone app feature, not the app in general; and B: It is a PHONE feature.


I didn't realize you were the thread starter, and I still don't understand why you'd want to exclude tablet discussion when DIRECTV doesn't seem to care that the single app they provide can be installed on tablets, but as you wish...

I've created a new thread for discussion of the Android DIRECTV App for Android and anyone with an Android device is welcome to post there.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3008012#post3008012

Moderators: please feel free to move tablet discussion out of this thread to the above thread. Thanks.


----------



## Drew2k

I have two Android devices: a Verizon Motorola Xoom with 4G/LTE upgade running stock Honeycomb, and a Verizon Samsung Galaxy Nexus running stock ICS. 

In the DIRECTV app on both devices I see a bug in the Browse By Date and Time list, where it shows SD channels even though I have it marked to hide them. (Ex: It shows CNN SD and CNN HD.)

The video playback works great on my Nexus, but when I try to play video on my Xoom I get an error about the media player.

In the Google Play Store Honeycomb tablets are listed as compatible, but there's been speculation elsewhere that you need to have ICS for media to play on the tablets, but who knows?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

BubblePuppy said:


> I did ask that this thread be restricted to phone discussions. I thought it was customary to respect the wishes of the thread starter. I also asked or suggested a separate tablet thread be started. Both requests have ignored. Pity that.
> Tablet discussion is irrelevant since the title of this thread indicates that the subject is A: the new phone app feature, not the app in general; and B: It is a PHONE feature.


Does not make much sense to me.... as if it was meant to be this way then DIRECTV would of restricted the app from being installed on tablets all together.

That is if you want this to be the discussion of the updated DIRECTV Android App thread....If you want to simply discuss the Watch on phone feature then i'm going to guess that the mod's would rather that be included in the app discussion thread anyway to keep things simple and more organized here...

Edit:
I see Drew made a thread anyway for it so likely discussion here will cease anyway or be merged with his thread if i had to guess...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

So I'm going to restate what I said in the other thread here:

*The app badly needs to allow you to sort by "paid content" versus free content. it is difficult to sort through all the paid stuff to find the free movies your allowed to watch.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

To recap we have shown the App running the streaming video feature on all supported Android phones, and the following tablets:

1) Asus Transformer Prime Running ICS
2) Samsung 10.1 tablet GT-P7510 running 3.2 honeycomb
3) Transformer TF101 running ICS

I think its meaningless to hold too much water to the description of the app saying phone in there as they have many times put the iPhone description in there for android so it could easily be another mistake too...

If its not, then it doesn't explain why it works on ICS and some 3.2 tablets, or why they would restrict the feature on tablets really as they are no different from phones in a sense except larger screens and lack of cell radio's/basebands...
I am not aware of anything in 3.1 that would cause a problem that 2.3 on a phone doesn't or 4.0 doesn't on either...

There is also no way its restricted from tablets b/c of drm issues as those issues would be present just as much on phones. The app also is NOT checking for root access being present in the phone either as one of my phones here is fully unlocked and rooted and it ran fine on it...

just another reason its likely either something else causing the error...as if it works on 2.3 and 4.0 it should as well on 3.1, unless its just a fluke that its working on ICS right now?.....


----------



## hdtvfan0001

It's working on the original Transformer TF101 model with Android v4.0.3 (aka Ice Cream Sandwich) as well.

I've now tried 3 playbacks...and with the exception of the 1 second startup video hiccup...seems to be something tied to buffering....playback is fine.


----------



## HDSC

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> To recap we have shown the App running the streaming video feature on all supported Android phones, and the following tablets:
> 
> 1) Asus Transformer Prime Running ICS
> 2) Samsung 10.1 tablet running (not ICS)...(unsure thus far as poster said GB initially)
> 3) Transformer TF101 running ICS
> 
> I think its meaningless to hold too much water to the description of the app saying phone in there as they have many times put the iPhone description in there for android so it could easily be another mistake too...
> 
> If its not, then it doesn't explain why it works on ICS tablets, or why they would restrict the feature on tablets really as they are no different from phones in a sense except larger screens and lack of cell radio's/basebands...
> I am not aware of anything in 3.1 that would cause a problem that 2.3on a phone doesn't or 4.0 doesn't on either...
> 
> Would be interested to see someone change some things in the build.prop to see if anything very simple there is what they are checking for to not allow it. like change it from 3.0 to say 4.0.3 and see if the player then works, or vice verca and see if it doesn't...note: im obviously not talking about hacking the app to get it to work just debuging to see what might be throwing the error people are seeing. There is no way its restricted from tablets b/c of drm issues as those issues would be present just as much on phones. The app also is NOT checking for root access being present in the phone either as one of my phones here is fully unlocked and rooted and it ran fine on it...
> 
> just another reason its likely either something else causing the error...as if it works on 2.3 and 4.0 it should as well on 3.1, unless its just a fluke that its working on ICS right now and its calling for something that 3.1 doesn't have?.....


Sgt> You are correct my Samsung (GT-P7510) 10.1 Tablet is Honeycomb 3.2. My Droid Charge Phone is Gingerbread 2.3.6. Sorry for my misquote


----------



## HDSC

I am sorry I did correct that. It is Honeycomb.


----------



## HDSC

Drew2k said:


> Are you sure your Samsung 10.1 tablet is running Gingerbread? Out of the box, the 10.1 is running Honeycomb, the tablet-optimized version of Android.


I stand corrected and have notated it several places: 3.2 Honeycomb version on the Samsung 10.1 tablet.

Mr. Moderator if I have posted in the wrong location. I will understand movement. TY


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

HDSC said:


> Sgt> You are correct my Samsung (GT-P7510) 10.1 Tablet is Honeycomb 3.2. My Droid Charge Phone is Gingerbread 2.3.6. Sorry for my misquote


cool updated my post....

now its even more interesting as to why other honeycomb devices cant work on it....


----------



## HDSC

I do subscribe to the Premium Channels and I used HBO for my test via WIFI on the Samsung 10.1 tablet on April 26th. I chose BRIDESMAIDS, with Kristen Wiig. It worked fine. I did not watch the whole thing but set it up and came back to check it periodically


----------



## Ronomy

Wifi Xoom on stock ics 4.0.4 and Droid 4 stock gingerbread 2.3.6 not working here! I can't try pay programs because I don't subscribe.


----------



## Steve

I don't subscribe to any premiums, but tested streaming shows from the Audience network. No issues, so far. :up:

HTC Incredible running the latest Cyanogen 7 nightly build (4/20/12). It's based on Gingerbread 2.3.7.


----------



## Fluthy

When is Android going to get a great app like the iPad... I don't understand what is holding that up? Would be great to get on the Android Tablets!


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Whoa they merged the threads...would be nice to have it better consolidated though...like Drew's post as the OP since he had the detail in it and such...


----------



## Draconis

It's working just fine on my ASUS Transformer Prime as well. I just wish I could filter the PPV selections out of the viewable content.


----------



## Steve

BubblePuppy said:


> There should be two threads, one for phones and one for tablets. Two separate devices.. two separate threads.


I'm not sure Andy Rubin would agree:



> I don't think there should be apps specific to a tablet...if someone makes an ICS app it's going to run on phones and it's going to run on tablets.
> 
> [*more*]


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> I'm not sure Andy Rubin would agree:


At first..I could understand 2 sepearate threads...but this is a valid point as well...since Android 4.x (aka Ice Cream Sandwich) is a "universal release" to run on phones and tablets.

That said, there are still plenty of previous release version phones out there, and some tablets. So honoring the OP request is a appropriate if that's what they wanted.


----------



## BubblePuppy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> At first..I could understand 2 sepearate threads...but this is a valid point as well...since Android 4.x (aka Ice Cream Sandwich) is a "universal release" to run on phones and tablets.
> 
> That said, there are still plenty of previous release version phones out there, and some tablets. So honoring the OP request is a appropriate if that's what they wanted.


The point is I never started this thread at all and I certainly never started a tablet only thread. 
As far as phones running ICS, there are very few phones models that are running ICS natively,yet. The majority of phones are still running Gingerbread and a lot of those phones will never see "Official" ICS updates.

*Why should I even care what Andy Rubin thinks.*


----------



## Steve

BubblePuppy said:


> *Why should I even care what Andy Rubin thinks.*


True. He's just the father of Android, and who listens to their parents anyway?  :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

BubblePuppy said:


> The point is I never started this thread at all and I certainly never started a tablet only thread.


Understood...just respecting the intent of having them reported separately.


----------



## Steve

BubblePuppy said:


> Oh.. I did listen to my parents. Andy Rubin wasn't one of them.


Good comeback! :lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy

"Steve" said:


> Good comeback! :lol:


;-)


----------



## Drew2k

BubblePuppy said:


> There should be two threads, one for phones and one for tablets. Two separate devices.. two separate threads.


And I still don't understand why. For DIRECTV receiver software updates we have multiple DIRECTV devices (receivers) yet we have one thread for discussing H2x and HR2x software, so why should the DIRECTV app for Android be treated differently?

DIRECTV has one Android app, it can be installed on tablets and phones, it's already been demonstrated that issues that exist on one device exist on the other, and it's already been demonstrated that some tablet users are even able to use the "watch on phone" feature.

I thin it benefits DIRECTV and DIRECTV's customers to have discussion in one place for the Android software.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Drew2k said:


> And I still don't understand why. For DIRECTV receiver software updates we have multiple DIRECTV devices (receivers) yet we have one thread for discussing H2x and HR2x software, so why should the DIRECTV app for Android be treated differently?
> 
> DIRECTV has one Android app, it can be installed on tablets and phones, it's already been demonstrated that issues that exist on one device exist on the other, and it's already been demonstrated that some tablet users are even able to use the "watch on phone" feature.
> 
> I thin it benefits DIRECTV and DIRECTV's customers to have discussion in one place for the Android software.


I'd agree with those observations.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Drew2k said:


> And I still don't understand why. For DIRECTV receiver software updates we have multiple DIRECTV devices (receivers) yet we have one thread for discussing H2x and HR2x software, so why should the DIRECTV app for Android be treated differently?
> 
> DIRECTV has one Android app, it can be installed on tablets and phones, it's already been demonstrated that issues that exist on one device exist on the other, and it's already been demonstrated that some tablet users are even able to use the "watch on phone" feature.
> 
> I thin it benefits DIRECTV and DIRECTV's customers to have discussion in one place for the Android software.


Yup I completely agree with you on your points...

While BP might want a thread on phones only for the feature it really isn't warranted at all as the app is obviously working on both, with a few hiccups on a few tablets evidently...we really have to negate the description and not read too much into it as like I said in the past, its been wonky...

there really isn't enough discussion to warrant a completely separate thread for the one new feature. they honestly dont do it for other examples like when the iPad app added the streaming, was there a separate thread just for streaming? Likely was enclosed in the regular discussion thread.

The only thing that is really wonky here is that how the merged threads works is it puts the posts in order so they dont really flow anymore and the OP technically should be Drew's post since it has the organized format as others have used for releases and discussions.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"BubblePuppy" said:


> Well considering that this isn't the thread I started I don't really care what is posted here. Drew2k and his fanboy should move on and stop beating a dead and irrelevant horse.
> 
> Back to on topic posting.
> Cheers


You resulted to name calling I see....nice and mature there...

Wasn't beating a dead horse anymore than anyone else, including yourself here.

I'm sorry your thread got merged, but resulting to name calling is a little redic...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Come on folks...please let's move forward and get back to topic.

This updated app is a good topic...and it will be interesting to get more user feedback on how it is working.


----------



## dsexton

Not working on my ASUS A-500 upgraded to ICS 4.0.3. I get the "Unfortunately, DirecTV has stopped" error message. it works fine on my T-Mo G2x running Android 2.3.3.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"dsexton" said:


> Not working on my ASUS A-500 upgraded to ICS 4.0.3. I get the "Unfortunately, DirecTV has stopped" error message. it works fine on my T-Mo G2x running Android 2.3.3.


Interesting...wonder what is causing the crash....assuming when you try to play video the entire app closes out and you have to restart the app again after...


----------



## bobnielsen

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Interesting...wonder what is causing the crash....assuming when you try to play video the entire app closes out and you have to restart the app again after...


The entire app does not close (not really a crash)--the other parts are still functional.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Have used this app for a long time, but started to really test out for viewing video of late.

Here are some screen shots on my ASUS Transformer tablet. What is interesting is that everything in the app is in portrait screen mode, but once a video selection is made, it plays in landscape (preferred on a tablet anyway).


----------



## FHSPSU67

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Have used this app for a long time, but started to really test out for viewing video of late.
> 
> Here are some screen shots on my ASUS Transformer tablet. What is interesting is that everything in the app is in portrait screen mode, but once a video selection is made, it plays in landscape (preferred on a tablet anyway).


I found that strange, too.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

FHSPSU67 said:


> I found that strange, too.


I can understand that might work for the smart phone world, but to actually deploy it across the Android community, the choice of landscape mode or portrait should really be a configurable like most other Android apps.

It's not a criticism...just a suggestion.


----------



## Drew2k

Issue Report

*Device:* Samsung Galaxy Nexus
*Type:* Phone
*Android OS:* 4.0.2
*Provider:* Verizon

Issue: "Browse by Date and Time" includes SD channels even though I went iinto Settings and selected "Hide SD Channels".


----------



## Drew2k

Issue Report

*Device:* Motorola Xoom, 4G LTE model
*Type:* Tablet
*Android OS*: 3.2.6
*Provider:* Verizon

Issue: "Browse by Date and Time" includes SD channels even though I went iinto Settings and selected "Hide SD Channels".


----------



## Drew2k

Issue Report

*Device:* Motorola Xoom, 4G/LTE model
*Type:* Tablet
*Android OS:* 3.2.6
*Provider:* Verizon

Issue 1: The app is not device-agnostic, but instead refers to the device as a "Phone" (ex: Watch on Phone)

Issue 2: App elements do not scale properly on the tablet when using the Android OS option "Stretch to fill Screen". Ex: When using "Stretch", the date and time no longer fit within the center of the "title banner", but instead are positioned more to the left.

Issue 3: Can not play "Watch Now" content. I tried several programs, all on channels for which I subscribe, but I get an error as follows:

Title: Media Player
Message: Error in media player
Action: [OK]

I attempted to play the content over WiFi and it works fine on the Nexus, but not on my Xoom tablet.


----------



## narcolept

Issue Report

*Device*: Droid Incredible
*Type*: Phone
*Android OS*: 4.0.4 (CM9)
*Provider*: Verizon

Flashed to CM9 earlier, as user reported in other thread that was closed it was working. Error when clicking watch now is:

Unable to start a stream

Video stream is temporarily unavailable.
Please try again later. (5100)


----------



## narcolept

Drew2k said:


> Issue Report
> 
> *Device:* Motorola Xoom, 4G/LTE model
> *Type:* Tablet
> *Android OS:* 3.2.6
> *Provider:* Verizon
> 
> Issue 3: Can not play "Watch Now" content. I tried several programs, all on channels for which I subscribe, but I get an error as follows:
> 
> Title: Media Player
> Message: Error in media player
> Action: [OK]


Same issue on Xoom WIFI running 4.0.4


----------



## narcolept

Working fine on my wife's Incredible 2 on Verizon, running stock GB


----------



## morgan79

when you use this app is the only way to stream content is over 3g when i uncheck 3g & try to connect to my wifi it will not show anything..it says you dont have 3g checked or get on wifi or check settings directv 5114....any help would be great ,,,,,,,,,thanks


----------



## BubblePuppy

"morgan79" said:


> when you use this app is the only way to stream content is over 3g when i uncheck 3g & try to connect to my wifi it will not show anything..it says you dont have 3g checked or get on wifi or check settings directv 5114....any help would be great ,,,,,,,,,thanks


Works fine using wifi on my Galaxy SGII running ICS 4.04


----------



## kingram52

Anyone have this working on a Acer Iconia tablet ?


----------



## morgan79

inside the app do you have streaming over 3g unchecked...& does it work over wi fi..when i have it on 3g it works..but thats taking from my data plan.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"morgan79" said:


> inside the app do you have streaming over 3g unchecked...& does it work over wi fi..when i have it on 3g it works..but thats taking from my data plan.


"Streaming Over 3g" is unchecked.


----------



## morgan79

the first day it worked great after that it hasn't worked since..i went to there web site & looked at the models of phone it covers & mines not listed i have the driod 4...every other model of driod is covered why not the 4.....


----------



## BubblePuppy

"morgan79" said:


> the first day it worked great after that it hasn't worked since..i went to there web site & looked at the models of phone it covers & mines not listed i have the driod 4...every other model of driod is covered why not the 4.....


Try going into settings->apps then clear the data for this app. You can uninstall then reinstall. I don't know if these steps will work but it's worth giving a try.


----------



## morgan79

i unistalled & reinstalled now it works fine..thanks .....


----------



## JooJoo

Running Android Honeycomb 3.2.1 - Installed app - didn't work, cleared data & reinstalled. It will not stream, I tried unchecking and rechecking the 3g streaming option in settings - still no joy. (I get Starz & Showtime premium channels) When I select a movie, (via watch on phone) I am able to watch the trailers but when I click on "watch now" I get this error:
"Video stream is temporarily unavailable-please try again later (5100)
Kind of weird as I can watch the trailers...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

JooJoo said:


> Running Android Honeycomb 3.2.1 - Installed app - didn't work, cleared data & reinstalled. It will not stream, I tried unchecking and rechecking the 3g streaming option in settings - still no joy. (I get Starz & Showtime premium channels) When I select a movie, (via watch on phone) I am able to watch the trailers but when I click on "watch now" I get this error:
> "Video stream is temporarily unavailable-please try again later (5100)
> Kind of weird as I can watch the trailers...


That is strange.

It works flawlesly on the ASUS Transformer tablet here using Android v4.0.3 (Ice Cream Sandwich). I use it almost very day.

I haven't used a Thrive very long, but several others have found that there is residual data in memory, and clearing that cache resolved the obstacles. Perhaps a reinstall and then tablet reset after that might accomplish the same thing...worth a try.


----------



## JooJoo

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That is strange.
> 
> It works flawlesly on the ASUS Transformer tablet here using Android v4.0.3 (Ice Cream Sandwich). I use it almost very day.
> 
> I haven't used a Thrive very long, but several others have found that there is residual data in memory, and clearing that cache resolved the obstacles. Perhaps a reinstall and then tablet reset after that might accomplish the same thing...worth a try.


I didn't want to do a system reset as I have only had the Thrive for a week and so far it is working flawlessly, (this is my 3rd Android tablet so I am familiar with the OS) so I cleared all the cache on the tablet via a 3rd party ap - then went to settings - applications - manage applications - selected Directv and cleared the data. Then opened up the Directv ap signed in, selected watch via phone, picked a movie and voila!!! I am streaming!!!!! Thanks so much
(Didn't mean to be so long winded but I wanted to be clear in case others have the same problem)


----------



## JooJoo

On another note, I am having clear cache and data when I try to watch another movie on the Directv app, but at least it's working now for the most part


----------



## bbaffo

Running Android Honeycomb 3.2.1 - Installed app - didn't work, cleared data & reinstalled. It will not stream, I tried unchecking and rechecking the 3g streaming option in settings - still no joy. (I get Starz & Showtime premium channels) When I select a movie, (via watch on phone) I am able to watch the trailers but when I click on "watch now" I get this error:
"Video stream is temporarily unavailable-please try again later (5100)




I also had the same error 
What fixed it for me was to
1. Uninstall the Directv app on the phone
2. Log into the mobile directv site on my phone.
3. Find program to watch, the site should allow you to download the app again.


----------

